# Firmware update PFC200



## HausSPSler (21 Juli 2017)

Hallo,

hab mal eine Frage:

Kann man den PFC200 ohne das ich vor Ort gehe aktualisieren?
Also alles über Remote Zugang?
(Kann keine SD Karte reinstecken )
Grüße


----------



## KLM (21 Juli 2017)

Ja, über FW Backup (siehe WBM) ist das möglich. Musst Dir halt vorher  aus einem PFC, den Du mit dem Image bespielt und entsprechend  konfiguriert hast, vorher via Resore ein Backup erstellen.


----------



## .:WAGO::0100153:. (24 Juli 2017)

Hallo HausSPSler,

es gibt momentan noch keine Methode den Controller aus der Ferne zu aktualisieren. Dieses muss momentan noch über die SD-Karte vorgenommen werden. Wir arbeiten aber an einer Lösung.


----------



## wat84 (24 Juli 2017)

Hallo,

das interessiert mich jetzt auch und deshalb noch mal die Nachfrage:

Ist ein Vorgehen, wie KLM es beschreibt, nun möglich?
Bezieht sich die Antwort vom Wago Support darauf, dass man keinen zusätzlichen baugleichen Controller hat?


----------



## oliverk23 (29 Dezember 2018)

Gibt es hierzu schon was neues ?


----------



## KLM (29 Dezember 2018)

Backup & Store mittels WBM geht nur innerhalb des gleichen FW-Index (die Zahl in Klammern). 

Der DE-Support hat eine Anleitung via Ethernet, die setzt aber eine WAGO(!) SD-Karte im Ziel-Controller und einen zweiten Quell-Controller voraus.

Von FW(11) SP0 oder SP1 auf SP2 gibt es beim Support einen Patch, der via Ethernet eingespielt werden kann.

Die nächste FW, FW(12) muss noch via SD eingespielt werden. Diese ist laut AT Support dann aber die Grundlage für ein Update auf höhere Versionen via Ethernet.


----------

